# ga16det Dyno results



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

i just got my emanage ultimate installed today and running 10 pounds, best run was 192.hp and 205tq. i will get the dyno sheet postin on here soon.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

turbo200sx007 said:


> i just got my emanage ultimate installed today and running 10 pounds, best run was 192.hp and 205tq. i will get the dyno sheet postin on here soon.


 i ran a 14.3 @96mph yesterday. think i can get in the high 13's with the power i have now?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

wow thats pretty impressive, thats 350z territory! kudos! is it reliable as a daily driver ?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> wow thats pretty impressive, thats 350z territory! kudos! is it reliable as a daily driver ?


 it is my daily driver  i will be gettin a second car her pretty soon then i will tune it at 14lbs with the emanage ultimate


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

That seems like decent power for that boost level, what turbo? You may hit high 13's on slicks if not a 14 flat....


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> That seems like decent power for that boost level, what turbo? You may hit high 13's on slicks if not a 14 flat....


 its one of those master power t28 turbos . i will probly end up gettin a garret gt28rs here pretty soon.


----------

